# Best time to visit Mexico?



## RosaMP (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello,

I have always wanted to visit Mexico but life circumstances have not allowed it. 

I have a few questions. 

What months are best to visit Mexico?

Which city/town is the best to visit for someone who is a tourist but doesn't want to see just tourist locations?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

Mexico is a vast country with a variety of climates, throughout the year. The "best" month, or time to visit depends on a variety of factors known only to you. Do you want to visit one of the coastal beach areas, or the desert, or the Central Highlands, or higher in the mountains? Rural destinations, or urban? My suggestion for you, given your questions ... is that you visit your local bookseller or public library and have a look at, even purchase, one of the good guidebooks for Mexico. The best, overall guide ... for the nation as a whole ... I've found is the Lonely Planet Mexico guidebook. There are also good regional/state guides which other companies publish which are excellent ... such as those guides published by Moon Handbooks. Don't look to the guidebooks so much for hotel or restaurant information, but, rather, for the wealth of other information they will contain: maps, destination descriptions, climat information, how to get from one place to another, etc. Use the pricing information simply as a guide, not as a fixed, known budget item (look at the publishing date for the guidebook to see how "old" or "young" it is). When you've read through the guidebook you can then develop a tentative itinerary to post questions about ... here or on destination-specific web forums. Don't forget that the internet is full of helpful information, as well - if you don't live near or convenient to a library or bookseller. Best of luck with the trip planning!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RosaMP said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have always wanted to visit Mexico but life circumstances have not allowed it.
> 
> ...


The very best time to come is right now. Not too hot and not too cool. Great now, just be prepared for several hot days per week in the high plateau and some wind at times. In the last part of June, July, August etc. it rains quite a bit in the high plateau. The beach is best now also, not too hot and muggy every day, yet. . Welcome. Alan


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Best time to visit IMO is in the fall or even winter, this however depends on where you are visiting! In southern Oaxaca it is entirely to hot in the spring and summer. But its still certainly hot enough to still swim in the fall and winter months but cool at night so you can sleep well and not be miserable. Also it will soon be rainy season again down here, and tropical rains every afternoon can put a damper on sight seeing!


----------



## RosaMP (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh wow, such quick responses. Thank you. 

I wish I could go right now! But it wont be possible for at least a couple more years. 

So I thought it would be a good time to do some preparation, some research, get to know some people, so when I can finally do go out and find the best place that fits me I wont be rushing in with eyes closed. If that makes sense? 

Also, I really wanted to speak to people who actually live in Mexico in addition to getting information from guide books, because I think peoples experiences are a better gage that solely reading a book. 

I've looked into a few places already and keep coming back to Puebla. It doesn't seem a big tourist destination as Mayan Riviera, but I might be wrong?

I'd prefer somewhere with low humidity, I like heat but living in England, we don't get much so I'm not used to it, high humidity just drains me. So the deserts probably out and I'm not too fussed about being close to beaches. I prefer to go out and do things than just lie on a beach.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RosaMP said:


> I've looked into a few places already and keep coming back to Puebla. It doesn't seem a big tourist destination as Mayan Riviera, but I might be wrong?


The Riviera Maya is more a draw for tourists who want to go to the beach than to actually visit a new country. Puebla is an interesting city with a several-hundred year history full of beautiful architecture from the Colonial period and great food. There are also several universities in or near the city, which means there are all sorts of cultural activities to enjoy.


----------



## RosaMP (Apr 7, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> The Riviera Maya is more a draw for tourists who want to go to the beach than to actually visit a new country.


The tourist trap is definitely the type of place I don't want to go. So do you think Puebla would be a good starting point?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If I had a couple of months to come and see Mexico I probably would do it in the winter especially if I was living in the UK. Winters are dry which would be a big plus for me in most places the days are sunny, you ay have cold nights and mornings but dry..
November and December are very festive times from the Day of the Dead to The Guadalupe processions to Christmas.
Depending on the amount of time I would want to stay I would take buses or planes. Mostly buses as they are cheap and comfortable. 
Would spend ime in Mexico City, Puebla, Queretaro , San Miguel , Guanajuato., Morelia, Patzcuaro, Oaxaca city. 
If I had time I would fly to Merida and go and see Uxmal, Labná and the 3 other ruins around there, spend a night in Campeche and back to Mexico city or out via Cancun.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

citlali said:


> If I had a couple of months to come and see Mexico I probably would do it in the winter especially if I was living in the UK. Winters are dry which would be a big plus for me in most places the days are sunny, you ay have cold nights and mornings but dry.. November and December are very festive times from the Day of the Dead to The Guadalupe processions to Christmas. Depending on the amount of time I would want to stay I would take buses or planes. Mostly buses as they are cheap and comfortable. Would spend ime in Mexico City, Puebla, Queretaro , San Miguel , Guanajuato., Morelia, Patzcuaro, Oaxaca city. If I had time I would fly to Merida and go and see Uxmal, Labná and the 3 other ruins around there, spend a night in Campeche and back to Mexico city or out via Cancun.


I agree on all of the above!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RosaMP said:


> The tourist trap is definitely the type of place I don't want to go. So do you think Puebla would be a good starting point?


Yes indeed!


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Good advice about places to visit. There's a big difference between cities in the Bajío region, Oaxaca, and the Yucatán. Citlali's recommendations are on the money.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

One thing I forgot to say is to spend time in Mexico City, no seeing Mexico CIty is like going to France and not seeing Paris. It is a great and easy city to visit and has lots to offer, it is a must.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> One thing I forgot to say is to spend time in Mexico City, no seeing Mexico CIty is like going to France and not seeing Paris. It is a great and easy city to visit and has lots to offer, it is a must.


Defnitely agree! And it's not just because I live here.


----------

